# The City



## Shaquille (Dec 2, 2008)

So basically MTV followed Whitney to New York City to create a new show. 

I've seen the trailer on mtv and I am so excited about it, although I think this will be less fun than the Hills (LA, laid back, more dramas lol).. because it's so much serious and glamor.. I am definitely waiting for it.

It's gonna be like watching The Devil Wears Prada as well.. There is Olivia (I think that's her name) who acts like Emily in the movie. 

Anyone feels the same way?


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 3, 2008)

i don't know if i will get into it. i love whitney but am not sure if i want to follow her around, lol.  it might also have to do with me living so close to nyc, the cali thing is different for me and more fun to watch


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 29, 2008)

It starts tonight, is anyone watching? i will probably skip as i have to catch up on the last few hills eposides.. but i am kinda curious what it will be like.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 29, 2008)

i think whitney is adorable as all hell. but i will probably have to catch this when they do mini-marathons. those are the only times i get to catch up on the hills. what a guilty pleasure that show is *smh*


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2008)

did anyone see it? it was on its second run when i came home last night but i was so tired, i just went right to bed.


----------



## jen77 (Dec 31, 2008)

I actually liked this better than I thought I would. I was unsure if Whitney would be able to pull off her own show but maybe she can after all. I don't think it's a must see for me, but I'll catch up on it whenever I catch it on.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 5, 2009)

i am one that thought it was going to be boring as f*ck but i actually liked it!
already some drama with the boys.
that boy that whit used to talk to is such a lame-o tho! i don't think her current boyfriend can be trusted either but to follow them around and try and fight this boy over a girl that doesn't even want you? get a life! seriously!

as you can tell i don't know their names yet either. ha!

i can't stand the broad that was bragging about her first manolo bhlaniks ( i spelled his last name wrong). she's fake. fake, fake, fake, fake, fake.

i LOVE whit's roommate tho ;-)


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 23, 2009)

i finally caught up with the shows and i actually liked it alot! i was a little surprised by that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it seems kinda fake though, like they put whit in positions that lauren would be in. for example on the hills whitney was so professional, she'd never leave work early to check out an apartment - stuff like that. i think she seems a bit out of character sometimes.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 23, 2009)

i'm still holding on to the dream that the hills isn't scripted but the second ep of the city had fake and scripted written all over it. the city is just the hills all over again with same situations but different cast. that one girl allie and her boyfriend are heidi and spencer in the beginning of their relationship. whit and her boy are just lauren and jason all over again. whit's roommate is just that brunette chick that heidi talks to but looks like she could give a f*ck about heidi and spencer she just wants to be on tv. lol!
and even as much as i'm talking sh*t about i am in front of the tv every monday night. ha! if i miss it, i'm sneaking it in on the internet the next day at work


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 23, 2009)

I totally agree, i'll tell myself it's all real lol but the city screams fake - it's not as natural as the hills, probably because it's out of character for whitney. idk, i lived outside nyc my whole life.. practically grew up there and this just doesn't seem right.
makes me sad i still will watch it and love every second though!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 2, 2009)

I am bumping this old thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since this seems to be on MTV more than the hills (at least it seems that waY),  i have been catching up on this season. is anyone else watching it?


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 2, 2009)

Havent Seen Any, But I Did See Olivia Palermo In Manhattan Some Time Ago Hahaha, I Need To Catch A Marathon, Im Not As Interested In It As I Was Last Season


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 2, 2009)

me neither, i mostly watch it because it is always on whenever i turn on tv! it probably just seems that way though because i rather see the hills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



everything is so different, it is more like the hills this season, which i like.


----------

